
A Thorough Study of Chromium Blink's Memory in Real-World Websites - afsina
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1soWvmqxWuZQ_ZchvPZFgf5frAQBBlq5f2tJTuDDPZI8/edit#slide=id.g437b0e633_00
======
afsina
From [https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/d/msg/blink-
dev/q5Q...](https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/d/msg/blink-
dev/q5Q8oNsrc-I/PlFQPSFbCAAJ)

------
okasaki
I get redirected to
[https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/32050](https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/32050)
"Clear cache and cookies" when I click the link.

------
lbenes
I'm happy to see Chome is finally taking memory usage seriously. There are
some heavy HTML5 pages that my 1GB android tablet can't even handle with
Chrome, but run fine under FF. There are still plenty of low-end smartphones
sold today with 1GB or less of RAM.

Google should heed the lessons MS learned with IE. If they want people to keep
the default browser, it needs to be competitive.

~~~
NickHaflinger
Most of IE is part of the operating system and get loaded at boot, rendering
such memory test moot.

~~~
nikbackm
The browser's own memory footprint should be minuscule compared to that of the
pages it loads and runs.

